# The local Pub work in progress



## Col (9 mo ago)

it took me all afternoon to get to this, I'll keep updating here as and when I get something done. Cheers all


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2021)

from a guy that can't draw (at all) - I think you have an excellent start !!


----------



## Suhail (11 mo ago)

That is a great drawing and I could almost imagine the pub somewhere here in the UK. Are you planning to colour it or keep it as a pencil drawing?


----------



## Col (9 mo ago)

Thanks guys , i wish id kept it as a drawing. Doing a sky wash the paper started to fall apart and ruined the drawing.So unfortunately Ill have to try again sometime on some new paper. The paper i used was years old, but i didnt expect that.


----------



## Suibets (6 mo ago)

It's a great drawing. you could use cartridge paper next time if you plan to put light watercolor washes on top of it and don't intend to do lots of lifting and scrubbing, in which case you might need proper watercolor paper.


----------



## stoneaustin (6 mo ago)

The best drawing I could imagine.


----------

